# Freshwater Aquariums > New To the Hobby ? >  Best Place to use air pump?

## Kirsty

*Hi all, 

Just bought an air pump and wondered if you had any ideas of whats the best thing to put it in or against. 

Ive bought both a plant and an ornoment, but just wondered what was the best for the fish and wondered what your opinions on this would be. 

Any advice would be great. 

Thanks In Advance. 
*

----------

